# Hello everyone!



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the Hauntforum forums so I figured I'd introduce myself.

My name (really) is Guy and I live in Euclid, Ohio with my fiancee Jen.

We operate a one night only home haunt every halloween evening and it really consumes us for most of the year. 

Jen has been a home haunter for almost 10 years now, starting out with some candles and a pool on her front lawn, I joined her in the haunting in 2004 and we've been going crazy ever since. 

Our haunt has grown out of it's front yard capacity for this year and we're moving it all to the back. This allows us approximately 20 extra square feet and requires a complete rethink/redesign of the whole haunt.

The members I've seen in this forum are just amazing and the work you all do and helpful information that is provided is just overwhelming!

I look forward to participating as much as I can as soon as I can and hope to be a member of this community for a long time.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome!! glad you found us.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree. Glad your here.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, you are right there is a lot of great information here.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

We are all so glad that you have found us.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Guy!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcom Guy, you'll have a blast here!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard Guy - hope you brought some rations because you won't be leaving... 

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome RQ..
I used to know a guy named Guy..(in school a long time ago)
anyways hope to see your props and hear your ideas soon.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome, and be sure to have your zombie repellant handy. There are a lot of those buggers around here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the madness! Our family loves pics...hint hint!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome, I just started here myself, about 17 mins ago, haha.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome. this place is addicting so be careful


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig in


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, you are going to get so addicted. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Guy, welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I love the idea of a back yard haunt, you could set up early and not have to worry about losing anything. But my hubby doesn't want anyone in the back yard.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Guy !*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello! Glad you and your fiance are here.


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks it's good to be here.


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, where is Euclid, Im in Cincinnati.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome GUY and JEN!!!! Wait I know you guys. 

Guy and Jen are real life friends of mine! Greatest people!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi redquestron  Welcome aboard, sounds like you have a ton of pics to share, can't wait to see some of them.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Velcum! Glad to have you here!


----------

